
Show HN: Double Your Twitter Leads Automatically by Sensq - sensq
https://sensq.com
======
sensq
Hi, Kai Chew here.

I'm working on a new project, Sensq ([https://sensq.com](https://sensq.com)),
a Twitter Lead Generation Automation tool.

Short description:

Sensq automates your social selling process, instantly responding audiences
with personalised offers, converting more twitter leads to paying customers.

Background story:

As a social media manager for many years, I found out that people love it when
businesses respond to them quickly. It shows that they are heard, that you
care, and it shows appreciation for your potential or current customers.

So, I built this simple single feature project, with only one goal in mind, if
someone mentions your brand (or any custom triggers) on Twitter, make sure
that you respond to the tweet ASAP. Especially, when people are comparing your
product with your competitors.

How's it work (in 3 simple steps):

Discover: Setup a campaign with custom triggers to start looking for ideal
customers & selling.

Convert: Instantly responding to tons of audiences automatically with
personalised offers.

Analyse: Visualise engaged customers, potential or converted, and segment them
with a click.

What do you think about it? Will you find it useful?

I am happy to provide people here in HN more trials in exchange of advice to
improve Sensq. Try it now at [https://sensq.com](https://sensq.com)! Thanks in
advanced!

------
sensq
I might have done the due diligent poorly, is there any alike service (twitter
auto reply) around?

